# Need to go on an antidepressant...for depression.



## SneakerPimp (Jan 14, 2008)

I've suffered from Borderline Personality Disorder for a number of years now. I've been on several antidepressants, but never for IBS treatment. I've been on: Celexa, Cipralex, Effexor, Paxil, Prozac and Seroquel. Right now I'm only taking Wellbutrin, which is a mood stabilizer, and not an antidepressant. It's milder and has fewer side effects. It had been working on its own for over a year, but I'm going through a rough period in my life right now and find that the Wellbutrin is not quite enough. I'm just afraid to try another antidepressant because of the gastro side effects. Most of the others I can deal with, but if it makes my IBS worse..My main issue is that I have IBS A. Which means that the ADs that worked well for people with C or D...well, they might not work so well for me, you know?Can anyone help? Does anyone know of an AD that is not known for affecting IBS? It seems that tricyclics seem to be easiest on the IBS, but they can have some freaky side effects too.Help!


----------



## SneakerPimp (Jan 14, 2008)

No one? Seriously?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Usually with alternating people generally preventing the constipation is a bit more important.But you have pretty much run the gamut and if all of them make your IBS worse or don't help then I don't know what much else to recommend.Zoloft tends to be most likely to loosen stools up. (SSRI's usually are more likely to loosen things up)Cymbalta can be good if you got more problems with pain and don't mind the constipating effect. (approved for pain conditions as well as Depression. A SNRI)Remeron can work well for diarrhea, but may not be good with the alternating. (another of the not usual antidepressants) Also tends to make people very sleepy.Tricyclics at IBS doses tend to have few side effects, but if you need them for depression you usually take 150 mgs at time rather than 25 and they have more side effects at those doses.Otherwise it sounds like you've taken most of the ones people could recommend and sounds like none of them work for you.


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

Sneaker, I have taken lexapro for many years with no side effects. I don't think it effects my IBS one way or another. Since you have tried so many other things maybe this might be worth trying. My daughter takes it too and in fact I know many people that take it with no problem but then again everyone is different. Good luck! Tiss


----------



## SneakerPimp (Jan 14, 2008)

Lexapro and Cipralex are almost identical. But thank you for trying to help. I'll take a look at your suggestions, Kathleen.


----------



## tosicktoworkanymore63 (Mar 12, 2010)

I tried several antidepressants to aid my very severe IBS, and all of them made me violently ill with nausea, vomiting and severe abdominal pain. So AD's are out for me. They work pretty well for a lot of people, though, and help with pain management.


----------

